# Neck Coolers



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 23, 2005)

The EXTREMELY HOT WEATHER we have had lately reminded me of an "aid" I haven't used in a couple of years. It is called a _"Neck Cooler"_ and helps to make you feel COOLER when worn around your neck in hot, humid weather (most of the time). We discussed them on Woody's Campfire a couple of years ago, but the thread was apparently lost in the web site upgrade last Sep/Oct 2004. 

The _"Neck Cooler"_ is a bandana like cloth tube that is filled with a couple of tablespoons of "hydrogel" granules. When you soak the bandana in cold water for about 1-2 minutes, the "hydrogel" granules swell and fill with water to about 100X their previous size. You then squeeze out the excess water and wear it around you neck like a bandana. The "cool water" retained by it, and the "cooling effect" of evaporation cools the main blood supply in your neck and makes you "feel" a little cooler for about 30 minutes to an hour or so. You can then either "recharge" it by soaking it again in cold water, or do like I do and pull a second one from my ice chest (with a couple inches of water in it). 

I purchased my original one at WalMart for less than $4 and then someone posted the following link on Woody's.

http://www.hercraftideas.com/crafts/sew/a04-neck.shtml

I then went to a sewing/dry goods store and purchased some MOB camo material and then to Lowe's and purchased some of the "hydrogel" granules in the garden shop area. I followed the instructions on the link site, but cut the material a little larger so it would fit my huge neck. I filled the fabricated cloth tube with 2 tblspn of hydrogel granules and sewed the tube closed. I made up about a half dozen of them at the same time for less than $10 in materials and about an hour of my time. I also attached a button-snap to the loose ends where they are normally tied together to help hold it in place more "loosely" than tying it. (I hate tight ties on my neck.) A button/button-hole would work just as well, but I had the snap set already and was easier to attach.

NOTE:
Don't be tempted to put more than 2 tblspns of hydrogel granules into the tube (thinking that "more is better"). These 2 tblspns may seem like too little/few when you sew it up as you can barely feel them inside the tube when finished, but when you soak them in water they SWELL UP ENORMASLY and make the tube "tight". If you put in too much, it well swell and tear a seam open on you.

The next time you're in WalMart, check the sporting goods dept. to see if they still have them. Give one a try to see how it works for you. I've found that they work much better with a slight breeze or wind than in "dead calm" weather. They make those early season afternoon archery hunts a little more tolerable when the temps start climbing into the '80s.   

If anyone can find another link for these, please post it here for us.

Some of the web sites below give instructions for making a "skull cap" using the hydrogel crystals too.

Here are some "links" I found with a Google Search for "Neck Coolers":

http://www.p2designs.com/ShipCooler.htm

http://www.operationhomefront.org/Community/community_help_support_coolers.shtml

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/style/homegarden/seweasy/s_244198.html

http://www.coolerbars.com/

http://www.watersorb.com/polymer_cool_neck_bands.htm

Talk Forum Talk:
http://boards.hgtv.com/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/4004031632/m/9591095032


----------



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Jul 26, 2005)

*Neck Wrap Link*

This is where I have gotten these previously:

http://www.auntv.com/new_page_1.htm


----------



## frankwright (Jul 26, 2005)

I have three or four of them around the house. They really do work well but only for a short time but sometimes that is enough.

When I am cutting grass in the heat, I fill a pan with water and ice cubes and every 20 minutes or so I resoak the cooler for a minute or so and wring it out and put it around my head bandanna style. It will really cool you down.

I have never found a good way to use it when hunting from a tree stand unless you carried a plastic tub of ice/water to recool it. It would feel good on those hot September evenings.

I have never paid more than 4 or 5 dollars for one and I have them in camo and other patterns. I bought several from Ebay.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 27, 2005)

My wife just purchased one at Wal-Mart after seeing a woman use one.  She loves it so far!


----------

